# Turncrafter vs Delta?



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I've never turned in my life, but would love to take this up specifically for the purpose of making woodwind musical instruments.

I'm finding myself intrigued by two models, the new Delta 46-460 and the Turncrafter Commander series.

I've been a member of RouterForums for some time, and truly appreciate the expert advice I've gotten there. I would be interested in hearing the thoughts of seasoned (heh-heh) woodturners on these two or other "starter" lathes.

Background: At the moment my woodturning ambitions are modest... but in general I try to avoid the "start cheap, buy twice" approach, which is how I ended up with these options. With that in mind, fire away... and I look forward with gratitude to the best recommendations of the community.

Thanks-

Bob


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

The Delta 46-460 is a fine machine. My wife is delighted with hers.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I have had the Delta 46-460 about two years now. I use it spasmodically (I have to have "metalworking" periods and "woodworking" periods in my workshop). I have not been able to find anything wrong with it. The machine easily outperforms my skills as a turner.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

The 46-460 is a fine machine. Like the fact it has reverse for sanding. I have seen and turned on both but the Delta would be my choice.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

We got the 46-450 for Xmas (price was right!) and I like everything about it so far!


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for your responses; I keep waiting for bj to pop in and tell me that the Harbor Freight mini would do just fine, LOL...

Right now Woodcraft just started a 15% off sale on the Delta, $509 and change... I'm wondering if Delta is sponsoring a factory incentive and if the lower price will be sweeping through all retailers soon, maybe a move to fend off doubts after the recent sale of Delta?

The added features of the Delta, as well as the 5-year warranty, really seem to be value-add that justifies the price difference over the Turncrafter; they seem to be the only models out there with a 1 hp motor, which is a big draw. If the money ends up being there before the 15% off sale ends , I'm leaning that way.

Thanks-

Bob


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a Delta 46-230, which is an older version. It's an 11" lathe.
I recently added a slide tool holder so it can do double duty as wood/metal turning.

I had a HF mini lathe, and got rid of it as soon as I got this one.
Is this the HF lathe you refer to? It's the one I had. Can be difficult to find tooling, as it has a morse taper #1.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> I have a Delta 46-230, which is an older version. It's an 11" lathe.
> I recently added a slide tool holder so it can do double duty as wood/metal turning.
> 
> I had a HF mini lathe, and got rid of it as soon as I got this one.
> Is this the HF lathe you refer to? It's the one I had. Can be difficult to find tooling, as it has a morse taper #1.


I don't have details on the current HF offering, just think of them as the default "good enough and durned cheap" option, LOL... From some reviews I've seen, it sounds like the current HF small mini/midi lathe bears quite the resemblance to the Penn State Turncrafter series, BTW, but with a smaller motor.

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The HF will do the job just fine   I like the one with the 1/2HP motor.

Search results for: 'mini wood lathe'

========


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The HF will do the job just fine   I like the one with the 1/2HP motor.
> 
> ...


Knew you'd get that in soon or later, bj...  ... thanks.

BTW, how many lathes do you have? Since you already have one of every router made, I figure you must need to branch out to new collections!:laugh:

Bob


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've seen this 46-460 mentioned on a few forums of late. Can't say I've seen a negative comment! Appears to be a solid, well made piece of equipment. Nice addition to any shop...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob


I have had my share of lathes but I'm just down to one now (metal lathe) they take a big foot print in the shop  I don't make pens because I can pickup one for peanuts it's almost a lost art (using a pen) and they can get me in deep stuff by putting my name on some paper 

I think all wood workers go down that road but some get hung up on it and just make round things. 

To each is own ..

=======




thistlefly said:


> Knew you'd get that in soon or later, bj...  ... thanks.
> 
> BTW, how many lathes do you have? Since you already have one of every router made, I figure you must need to branch out to new collections!:laugh:
> 
> Bob


----------

